# Identify unknown music by telephone?



## bl4ckdog (May 11, 2009)

I understand you can identify unknown classical music by playing it on the telephone. I have the track on tape, but, I do not know where to find the telepne number. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Things just keep getting weirder and weider around here.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Things just keep getting weirder and weider around here.


Lol...yeah they sure do, Tapkaara.


----------



## Nicola (Nov 25, 2007)

bl4ckdog said:


> I understand you can identify unknown classical music by playing it on the telephone. I have the track on tape, but, I do not know where to find the telepne number. Can anyone help me please?


This one's easy. It's a UK telephone number: 0300 123 1212.

When you get through someone will announce that it's "Scotland Yard", a well-known classical music identification service. I've always found them most obliging. Be sure to have your tape ready and blast them with it once the operator has finished talking. They phone you back about 5 minutes later with a few suggestions. In difficult cases they might arrange a personal visit to your home by one of their staff. Such a wonderful service. We're famous for it, the world over.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

That's a very good suggestion, Nicola.

I too have used that service. Sometimes they are a little reticent to help you in your musical quest, and I always find shouting some expletives at them usually lets them know you are serious and really need the help. You will definitely get what you need much faster that way.


----------



## bl4ckdog (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for the information, it is extremely helpful. Do you know roughly how much it costs?


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh Good Lord...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

bl4ckdog said:


> Thank you for the information, it is extremely helpful. Do you know roughly how much it costs?


This service is free!


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

bl4ckdog said:


> Thank you for the information, it is extremely helpful. Do you know roughly how much it costs?


Only your time  It's funded by taxes.


----------



## Marco01 (Apr 18, 2009)

Please, do not ring that number ... you will definitely *not *have any music identified


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Marco01 said:


> Please, do not ring that number ... you will definitely *not *have any music identified


You're a fun spoiler Marco. Let me guess: you were the best student in your class and you're always correct.


----------



## Marco01 (Apr 18, 2009)

danae said:


> You're a fun spoiler Marco. Let me guess: you were the best student in your class and you're always correct.


Nope


----------

